

Alan Kay on How Children Learn [pdf] - mlLK
http://www.vpri.org/pdf/m2003002_how.pdf

======
motion
Yes man is being fooled, fooled in to reading this article in order to buy in
to their product.

~~~
pchristensen
Squeak is free.

~~~
motion
Yes but it's clearly a promotion to their story software and web apps company

